# Which BSNL Plan??



## The Conqueror (Nov 7, 2007)

Which plan will let me download more : 1) 256 kbps unlimited
                                                     2) 2mbps night unlimited
night unlimited is 6hrs(i.e.02:00-08:00)
thanks


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 7, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Which plan will let me download more : 1) 256 kbps unlimited
> 2) 2mbps night unlimited
> night unlimited is 6hrs(i.e.02:00-08:00)
> thanks



hey harry,in 256 kpbs unlimited you get slow speeds(on comparision) so you have to keep your computer switched on always.moreover it costs 900 pm

i love to and use home 500.i get decent 150kbps download speeds and i have auto configured my system to automatically download during night.i manage 2 movies per night(nearly 2gb).it costs 500pm.

pretty happy with 500 plan.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 7, 2007)

500 plan is really good...


----------



## Anindya (Nov 7, 2007)

Go for the Rs500 plan u will save lot of money from all angles and get what u want. There r lots of tutorials in this forum to start and stop downloading automatically.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Nov 7, 2007)

look, technically you download more in 500 plan. but i hv had really bad experience with bsnl's happy hours(nite unlimited)
i used to download from 2:30 to 7:30 at 32KBps(it was 256kbps at that time) and i used to manage 600-700 MB per night, but at the same time about 70MB used to get included in my account usage...

now i use 900+UL plan and leave my computer on 24 hours without worries


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 7, 2007)

^^Exactly same story.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah same story with me on mtnl.
whats the prob??
any modem reboot thing??or what?
sorry for going offtopic.
@hp-yeah 500 is a gud plan.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 7, 2007)

go for 500 plan.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah go for home 500


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 8, 2007)

When i got broadband it was HOME 250, next month(current) I am using HOME UL 900. What I want to ask is, in night unlimited can there be mistakes by server??


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't noticed any mistakes by the server. I just adjusted my clock according to the BSNL server's clock. I am *Home 1000* because  also download a bit in daytime.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 24, 2007)

home500 plus for sure


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

I did the math. In 6 hours you can download 4GB with a 2mbps plan while in 24 hours you can download 2GB on a 256kbps plan. The answer is obvious. However, if you are the surfing type, then I'd suggest you go for the home1000 plan cause with the Home500 plan you are always counting the bytes downloaded and tend to give up on some quality surfing. With my home1000 plan, I can surf carefree even image-heavy sites with no tension...


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

hey is there any extra charge apart from the monthly charge of rs 500 in home500 plan or U GUYS JUST PAY EXACTLY 500rs FOR THAT PLAN. i mean is there any call charges. can any1 give me the complete details.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 24, 2007)

Go for Home 500 plan. I hav heard that they are going to increase download limit from 2.5GB to 5GB


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 24, 2007)

Another vote for H500, but be sure to connect by 2:10am and disconnect by 7:55am to avoid mixed usages.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 24, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> hey is there any extra charge apart from the monthly charge of rs 500 in home500 plan or U GUYS JUST PAY EXACTLY 500rs FOR THAT PLAN. i mean is there any call charges. can any1 give me the complete details.


No u dont have to give any extra call charges as in the case with dial-up connections. The tax will be added though! No extra charges untill u cross the download limit.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 25, 2007)

take home500 

speed is always 2mbps

frm 2-8 u can download 5 GB only if u hv Rs premium account

so if u wnt rs account u can buy frm me 

rs_seller@yahoo.com

tanxx


----------

